

Collateral Damage: Why Windows Mobile will die. - ph0rque
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20081023_005500.html

======
jbm
I was doing some development on the Fujitsu F1100 for Docomo. Well, actually,
I was more along the lines of handling some of the translation (I still have
the original translations on my computer, and they are cringe-worthy -
"Vicarious execution input was registered.", for example)

My boss was one of the hardest-working people I ever met. I'll call her "A"
for short, and she worked herself to tatters, trying to get the system working
for their purposes. I never heard her complain, but on a quiet day I did get a
chance to take up the case with a drunk subordinate of hers who pretty much
told me the real deal - Microsoft Japan was simply not offering any helpful
support, and the "paid support" they offered often ended with them hanging up
half way through.

I don't know if there is a back channel to Microsoft or someone reading that
cares, but for God's sake if there is, and you want to hear what the problem
with the Japanese market is, please just email me. I'll do it for free, I just
don't want "A" to be fucking working 8 AM-10 PM every day because of something
that I KNOW isn't something that Microsoft wants.

------
ram1024
if you run an OS and you don't support your developers, you will die out.
we've seen this cycle over and over.

i would expect that RIM will switch over to android, or very quickly start a
campaign to sweeten the pot for developers to come to their side...

[http://www.blackberry.com/news/press/2008/pr-12_05_2008-02.s...](http://www.blackberry.com/news/press/2008/pr-12_05_2008-02.shtml)

<http://press.rim.com/release.jsp?id=1869>

woops, i'm a bit too late to be nastradamus on this one

